# Green SEM Paint?



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

anyone know if theres a money-green type SEM Paint? 
theres 3 greens at the bottom of that chart but they all seem a bit dark... is there another brand out there other than SEM with a nice green for my interior plastics/vinyls


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

NAH SEM IS REAL LIMITED ON THEIR GREEN IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM BUT I WENT TO MY LOCAL PAINT BODY SHOP AND THEY WILL MAKE ME A CUSTOM MADE COLOR MATCH PAINT TO THE COLOR I WANT BUT THEY CHARGING ME $22 FOR 8 OZ :angry: ITS PAINT MADE FOR PLATICS THEY HAVE A MACHINE THAT TAKES THE COLOR OF THE PIECE OF VINYL MATERIAL I TOOK TO THEM


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

i ended up ordering the thomas green










i got that pic from http://www.shop.store.yahoo.com/yourautotr...ore/semdye.html
the bluebird green sample also looks better then the one on the sem website i posted earlier. i hope that the thomas green really looks like that one i just posted!!


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

in person homie that thomas green has like a diff shade than on here online pero simon aver que


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Apr 11 2006, 02:53 PM~5221294
> *in person homie that thomas green has like a diff shade than on here online pero simon aver que
> *


what about the bluebird green?


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

its the same thing big difference i just saw those colors up close in person they diff i recomend u to go in person to ur local paint shop and ask to see their color chart of the sem products it will be easier


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Apr 12 2006, 12:23 AM~5224520
> *its the same thing big difference i just saw those colors up close in person they diff i recomend u to go in person to ur local paint shop and ask to see their color chart of the sem products it will be easier
> *


i hear krylon or however u spell that paint has a wide variety of colors... im gonna check those out.. they say as long as u prep the plastic well that krylon does good.


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

same shit ese lol the krylon fusion if thats what ur talking about is real limited tambien on their colors unless u wanna go with that green they have it didnt meet my needs :angry:


----------

